# How do i open my HP pavilion dv6000 laptop to dust it



## borton (May 6, 2009)

I was wondering how i could open it in anyway to dust it.


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

Does this help?
http://www.insidemylaptop.com/take-apart-hp-pavilion-dv6000-laptop/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There's no reason to open the laptop to dust it. Just use canned air and blow both ways into the ventilation holes, should do the job fine.

It's really easy to screw something up disassembling your laptop, it's not as simple as a desktop.


----------



## terabytecomputer (Apr 20, 2009)

Uh, yeah. Right. What JohnWill said.
I'm bad about putting disclaimers on my posts. I jump into projects like this with both feet, mostly because I like taking things apart and seeing how many screws are left over when I reassemble. I should be more careful. 

I probably won't be, though, lol.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

All you have to do is read that whole page about disassembling the laptop and you can see it's not like popping the cover off your mini-tower desktop case.


----------

